# Piston ring replacement



## Oiler (12 mo ago)

Anybody tried removing the oil pan and pulling the pistons out through the bottom to replace the rings. Not sure if there is room to do that. The head, is in good shape so I don’t want to remove it.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome to the forum…. What model MF are you working on?? A little more information would be helpful. But in general…..I don’t see how you will get around the crankshaft for one thing and you will not have access to compress the rings for installation for another. B.


----------



## Oiler (12 mo ago)

I have a Massey Ferguson 35 with a 152 Perkins Diesel.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You might find the crankshaft webs will be a problem when trying to draw the pistons through.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I've seen it done on an in-line gasoline "stroker" engine by rolling the crank journal all the way down. That was with really short rods, and short piston skirts..... The real PITA was getting the rings compressed for the install. Seems like a kind of tough approach with the long rods and skirts on a diesel engine.......


----------



## Oiler (12 mo ago)

Thanks everyone for your input. After pulling the oil pan it was obvious I can’t pull the pistons from the bottom. Tomorrow I pull the injectors then the head to get at the piston rings.


----------

